# Super Speedway on Blu Ray



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone has seen the Blu ray version of this?

I saw the DVD version and thought it was awesome. I was thinking the DTS-MA version would sound much more amazing, and look stunning in the HD visuals as well.


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

I just wanted to share with you that Super Speedway does come on blu-ray, I found it here if your interested.

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/movies.php?id=1160

furthermore i'm considering buying this blu-ray for myself.

thank you for reading my post.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh, I meant has anyone actually seen it. I know theres a blu ray for it, I saw it on amazon and have been reading reviews all over the internet to see if it would be a worthy addition to my movie collection.

The SD version was great, but really want to see it in HD.


----------

